# fish pix from BA scarb and BA kitchener



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

dropped by both stores recently.. here r some pix..

antenna stingray at BA scarb









green barred barilius at BA scarb









harlequin sharks at BA scarb









julidochromis regani "kipili" at BA scarb









rasbora brigittae at BA scarb









diamondback terrapin at BA kitchener









kyathit danios at BA kitchener









pelvicachromis species at BA kitchener









a few more pix on my blog..


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

how much does the diamond back terrapin sell for?


----------



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

i think it was around $200.. if only i had space.. and an extra $200..


----------



## rkay (May 8, 2011)

kyathit danios are my favorite danios


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

i think i remember seeing that antenna ray when i was there a few months ago...its a great looking ray, i wish i had more space for tanks


----------

